# how to make my girl grip well?



## Calvin Sam (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi to all of you, i just get a 2 years old Malinois from my friend 2 week ago. She look good and confident when doing agitation. Once she reach the arm, she bite and release. What going on?pls give commend and advice,thanks


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Calvin you didn't say how old the dog is and if the decoy has or is doing alot of defense. Sounds like a bad pre-training issues to me. Also, look into the mouth to see if there is an issue with the teeth. If the teeth are okay, it's training...too much defense. Go back to fun prey bites, build the dog up, and save the dog!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

the grip may NEVER be there. It could be the dog was taught NOT to bit and now has issues with this. Or low confidence level. Like Howard sez prey prey prey to save the dog


----------



## Calvin Sam (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: how to make my girl grip well?low confident?*

my girl look like miss the imprinting. She not interested with ball nor toy. i m trying to use tug for her. Now we doing by less defence with decoy,hope can build up more confident and solve the problem. 

any good advice for build up confident?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: how to make my girl grip well?low confident?*



Calvin Sam said:


> my girl look like miss the imprinting. She not interested with ball nor toy. i m trying to use tug for her. Now we doing by less defence with decoy,hope can build up more confident and solve the problem.
> 
> *any good advice for build up confident?*



Yes, go slow and work to the dog's level and speed not yours, unless the handler has problems too.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Calvin Sam said:


> Hi to all of you, i just get a 2 years old Malinois from my friend 2 week ago. She look good and confident when doing agitation. Once she reach the arm, she bite and release. What going on?pls give commend and advice,thanks


Howard, 2 years' old is 24 months for me:razz: :razz: :razz: 

If I were to take on a 2-year old dog, I would firstly adapt itr to living with me and then to working with me. The dog is not a machine.Take it home and "plug it in" doesn't work with canines "Gott sei dank" = Thank God.

What history has the dog? This should be cleared up before taking over the dog. 

Then, go to an experienced HONEST helper in bitework and start from Zero to see what's in or not in the dog.


----------



## Calvin Sam (Nov 2, 2006)

thanks for all reply and advice, i will do it slow and get a video to share here....cheer


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Howard, 2 years' old is 24 months for me:razz: :razz: :razz:
> 
> ...


I hate it when I try so hard and still have to sit in the corner with that pointed hat. Hey, where's the party horn?!:razz:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Coming up:razz: :razz:


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> Could be nerves. My suggestion is go back to square one and start over. Often times you can observe the problem quickly and then can work on a formula to hopefully correct the issue at hand.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Why did you put her on the sleeve from the get-go? Shouldn't she have been started out on a tug instead?


----------



## Calvin Sam (Nov 2, 2006)

sign.she dont really like tug.........


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Calvin Sam said:


> sign.she dont really like tug.........


does she chase a ball?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Let me ask you this, what is her motivation for going for the bite?? Will she play with a tug on a line with the decoy???

I have seen Mals that go in well, and then when they get there, pop off under any pressure. It is that drive overwhelming common sense sort of thing.

Maybe you could get a video to us to watch. Much easier to tell.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

got to go back to basics. Like Jeff says, it is hard to tell without seeing her- could be to much pressure to soon,if her mouth is ok, she could have been jammed-and she is protecting herself from being hurt, she may have not had the proper foundation.it could be her nerves- it may be why the other person was giving her up at 2 years old?? I would also go back to the beginning-treat her as if she is a new pup- frustrate her in her cage with a tug- then let her win. If she doesn't want the tug, but will go for the sleeve- I would let her win, letting her carry it off each time, before adding more pressure. If she let's go before you can give it up- I would do bungie work for her-keeping it fun, and a lot of prey. Good luck Mo


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

You might put her in a harness and tie her out to watch the strong dogs work- we do that with the pups and have tried it with late starters. You might even use a leather rag before you go to the tug. It gets more movement than a tug (can be whiped around fast on the end of a line of a horse whip). After she is lunging and biting then have the helper run with her in a big circle keeping tension on the rag. If she holds then slowly move on to the tug doing the same thing. Baby steps.

Julie


----------



## Calvin Sam (Nov 2, 2006)

really thanks for all respone. I tried to go back to basic like build up prey but failed. She dont like ball or tug ,but i found out that one thing. When helper doing agitation without whip she will bite but not fight, it just look like wanna chase the helper off. But the helper come with whip then she will fight and bite hard


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

A dog that responds better with the whip should be eager for a tug too, if you slap the tug loudly on your thigh before engaging.


----------



## Calvin Sam (Nov 2, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> A dog that responds better with the whip should be eager for a tug too, if you slap the tug loudly on your thigh before engaging.


we cant stop whip while she was bite,otherwise she will let go the sleeve


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

I think you should find another decoy/helper, if the dog is coming off the bite then the decoy has no idea what he is doing, it should have never get to this point, you should stop before you ruin the dog for good, there is alot more than just give the dog a bite and fight the dog.


----------

